# Thrush after starting Utrogestan



## bigdel (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi
I had ec on Friday and started taking utrogestan on Saturday vaginally.

I have developed thrush since yesterday - can you advise if this is normal as I don't see it as a side effect on the information leaflet. Also should I continue taking vaginally or take orally.

Thanks
bigdel


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure that the ultrogestan is meant to be taken vaginally, but the clinics use it that way to improve absorption of the progesterone.

You need to speak to your clinic about the route of administration, as changing to oral might mean a drop in the blood levels of the hormone if it is not so well absorbed.

Only they can advise whether the irritation is normal or is in fact thrush.


----------

